

The story of the greatest adventurer alive today - desouzt

An interesting article on Jason Lewis who became the first person to circumnavigate the Earth without using motors or sails. He walked, cycled, &amp; inline skated 5 continents, &amp; kayaked, swam, rowed, &amp; pedalled a boat across the rivers, seas, and oceans. It took him 13 years to complete, the 46,505-mile journey. This is an interview with him on what those 13 years were like, why he did it and what&#x27;s next for him.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;zidilife.com&#x2F;jason-lewis-the-journey-in-between&#x2F;
======
desouzt
Clickable: [http://zidilife.com/jason-lewis-the-journey-in-
between/](http://zidilife.com/jason-lewis-the-journey-in-between/)

